# Fairy Meadows week of February 13th



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Out of the blue, one of the old time members of this forum contacted me about an open spot he had for the Bill Putnam Hut at Fairy Meadows just outside of Golden BC. Fairy Meadows is widely considered one of the best hut locations in the world if not the best. Needless to say this was a bucket list trip of sorts for me. I jumped at the chance. He had a second person bail and a frequent backcountry partner Jon grabbed that spot. He had been at Fairy Meadows in the 90's and knew it was an amazing place. Snowvols' friend Tony rounded out our group. 

To get to Fairy Meadows you fly out of Chatter Creek heli just West of Golden. They drop you off on a Saturday and pick you up a week later on Saturday. You have to bring everything you need to survive for the week. TP, food, medicine, first aid, gear, and most importantly booze. 

The hut sleeps 20 so there were 16 other people new to us who were on the trip. We made 16 new friends and it was a complete pleasure spending the week with everyone. 

The terrain around the hut is just jaw dropping. It snowed everyday we were there, but fortunately there were a few breaks to get some great pics. 

This is a shot of our home from the ridge behind the hut. 









This is a line called Scotty's. Visible from all over the place. Unfortunately, due to the snow and winds, alpine terrain was off limits. We had to stick to treeline and below terrain for the most part. Which is too bad as the alpine terrain looks just mind blowing.









This valley was reached with a decent skin from the hut. The chute on the left is called Houdini's. It also looked amazing. I am going to have to make another trip back here just do get some of these lines done in safer conditions. 









Glacier skiing is one of the big attractions here. Again, we didn't get to do it, but I got some nice pics of the lower part of one of the glaciers nearby.
























This is the top of Friendship Col. An utter classic for sure. The glacier starts at the top of the saddle. There is a tour where you travel up Pioneer pass, drop onto the glacier, then climb to the top of Friendship Col and ride down that. We wanted to just climb up Friendship col and ride down, but visibility and avalanche danger once again made us back off. It'll be there the next time I get to visit.









Cont...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

How was the riding you ask? 

We were paged to whiteroom constantly. Snowvols had a hell of a time.

































I got some pics too. Photo cred goes to Tony May.
















There were lots of pillows to smash in the area. The old man managed to put a decent one down. I lose on style points for sure.

























Needless to say, if you like earning your turns and get a chance to go here, do it. We are already trying to figure out how to make this happen again.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

that's more powder than I've seen in, well...., maybe forever.

Gorgeous !!

Awesome pics......


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Rad. I just had someone tell me about this place. I'm putting together a group for next year. Looks epic. Great report!


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

GORGEOUS!!! :surprise:


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

I saw Logans pics and was jealous.. I might need to figure out how to get in on this...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

How did I miss this thread?????

Epic!!!!! 

* Just one question though!!!!! If you had to take enough alcohol for the week, have they got room on my ticket in the chopper for 4 cartons of beer?????


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh em gee that looks flipping amazing. Holy wow. So so gorgeous. What an awesome trip!!!! Gorgeous photos.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mizu Kuma said:


> How did I miss this thread?????
> 
> Epic!!!!!
> 
> * Just one question though!!!!! If you had to take enough alcohol for the week, have they got room on my ticket in the chopper for 4 cartons of beer?????


There is a weight limit. I would say it's loosely enforced. The next group coming in brought 3 half barrel kegs. 3. Plus at least a couple more cases of beer, and a ton of other booze. That was in addition to the amount of food and gear needed for such a trip.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

killclimbz said:


> There is a weight limit. I would say it's loosely enforced. The next group coming in brought 3 half barrel kegs. 3. Plus at least a couple more cases of beer, and a ton of other booze. That was in addition to the amount of food and gear needed for such a trip.


3 kegs....damn


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Mizu Kuma said:


> How did I miss this thread?????
> 
> Epic!!!!!
> 
> * Just one question though!!!!! If you had to take enough alcohol for the week, have they got room on my ticket in the chopper for 4 cartons of beer?????


Another place you can powder hunt.

https://www.alpineclubofcanada.ca/facility/view-all-huts/


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

killclimbz said:


> There is a weight limit. I would say it's loosely enforced. The next group coming in brought 3 half barrel kegs. 3. Plus at least a couple more cases of beer, and a ton of other booze. That was in addition to the amount of food and gear needed for such a trip.


I'm liking this place more and more!!!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

so does someone else carry your gear while you skin the keg?!!?!?

fucking awesome KClimbz



fuck

ing

awesome!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

AgingPunk said:


> 3 kegs....damn


On our four night yurt trip the last two years we've killed two kegs completely between 12 dudes. It's called sifting out the men because there's only a few who can muster the energy on the last day to tour. 

Fairy meadows sleeps up to 20 and it's 7 nights. Three kegs is mandatory.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> On our four night yurt trip the last two years we've killed two kegs completely between 12 dudes. It's called sifting out the men because there's only a few who can muster the energy on the last day to tour.
> 
> Fairy meadows sleeps up to 20 and it's 7 nights. Three kegs is mandatory.


Men from the boys got it, I guess a boy can dream...maybe some day I'll be able to belly up! 

Was more impressed with the choppering in the booze ala Colonel Kilgore


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

AgingPunk said:


> Men from the boys got it, I guess a boy can dream...maybe some day I'll be able to belly up!
> 
> Was more impressed with the choppering in the booze ala Colonel Kilgore


Never ridden in a helicopter, but it's something I've always wanted to do. Hopefully the first time I do it's riding Alaska.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Never ridden in a helicopter, but it's something I've always wanted to do. Hopefully the first time I do it's riding Alaska.


on my list as well, had a discount for an NYC tour but slept on it. While that would be a cool ride, for me, pow lines would be even cooler.


----------



## livingood_neef (Apr 15, 2016)

That looks amazing


----------

